# Post showing a quick release motor



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Seems like it was on this forum awhile back that there was a video clip of a rider removing the electric assist motor and placing the motor in a backpack before riding down a trail.
As if the shuttle was legal for the assist but the down hill was not
I would like to do the same to a 2018 Santa Cruz Hightower I just bought.

I would appreciate help in finding that post.

I tried the search feature and no luck.
I do not know if that was a commercially available product or a one off.

My goal is to come up with a pedal assist only, (no throttle) motor that can be removed in seconds using a back pack battery.
I only want at most 125 watts of assist.

After riding my Bosch CX assisted Haibike for 7 months, my fitness has improved so that I no longer use the turbo or sport mode and primarily ride in the Eco mode.
I prefer how the Hightower rides/handles.
Thanks for your help
Highroad 2


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I remember the video, and think maybe Harry posted it. The company might have been Ego cycles or something close.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

There are a few companies trying to pull it off. The Fazuna system is the slickest and has the most promise IMO, but it remains to be seen if they can build a bigger motor to provide the torque the market demands and still fit it in the frame.

First Review: FOCUS Raven² Pro - record-breaking E-MTB with 15.5 kg | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine

https://www.lift-mtb.com/

https://www.aden-sports.com/de/powerkit-pro

https://www.ego-kits.com/portfolio/doubleego/

[video]



[/video]


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry knows his stuff and thanks for posting the info.
It was the Double Ego I was looking for.
I wanted to see how the motor was attached to the bike frame to make it easily removed and replaced.
The frame they used had 2 bosses integrated which would be virtually impossible to replicate in a carbon frame but could be welded into a steel or aluminum frame.
This is the concept I would like to see replicated in the future to make our bikes more versatile. 
Like Harry said the Fuzua motor and battery integration look like the most promising.
Thanks
Highroad


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

highroad 2 said:


> It was the Double Ego I was looking for.


That Ego thing would last about 10 minutes in Moab before it was bashed to bits on a ledge.

No way.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I rode Moab 4 weeks ago and totally agree about the Egos motor placement being a disaster.
Most of the aftermarket assist systems place the motor where it would not work for my kind of riding.
I am looking for ideas and if I end up doing something I am sure I will have to fabricate my own brackets to place the motor between the down tube and seat tube.

Moab's Whole Enchilada trail is the first and only trail that I saw specific no electric bike signs.
The other mountain bike specific trails said no Dirtbikes which in my opinion means no e-bikes.
I take both an assisted and non assisted bike to Moab.
That's why I want to come up with or buy a bike that can go either way in at most minutes.
Highroad


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

IMO, if you want something that is quick release (and I've never seen a production model like this), you would need an auxiliary motor on the right side of the bike (or in the "V" above the bottom bracket) that went to a separate sprocket on the rear wheel. Then you could essentially remove all of its weight by taking off the motor, chain, controller and battery. Not very practical, but doable (maybe).


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Take a look at Harrymans 4th link a day ago which is called the double ego.
It uses a 2nd chain ring up front and a short chain that can be removed without separating.
All I need is a low wattage pedal assist only motor to make it happen.
If anyone knows of such a motor please let me know


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I haven't seen a design like this yet, but I believe any of the high end motors(Shimano, Yamaha, Bosch for sure) would lend themselves to an attachment where you could drop the motor very quickly, and replace it with a subframe with a regular crank. The bike would only be a pound or two heavier than a standard bike because of the battery and motor mounts. Ebikes tend to be on the heavier side of builds, so maybe a 50lb enduro type ebike could be 34lb or so without battery and motor.


----------

